# where to get replacement glass (cheap)?



## sunflower68 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, anyone know where I can get glass for a broken patio door (I actually need 2), I was quoted 1400dhs for ONE a little while back and now I need a second too. It needs to be the type of glass that shatters-not break, if you know what I mean?
I live on the ranches and our landlord has a maintenance contract with emrill (who gave this quote) Any suggestions would be grateful as we have to move out soon and have them repaired. thanks in advance.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Doha Aluminium & Glass LLC
Shed # 4, Al Zahra Road, New Industrial Area, Ajman 
Landmark : Near Emirates Car Cleaning Station 
P.O.Box : 17334, Ajman 
Tel : 06 - 7439533


----------



## sunflower68 (Jan 20, 2009)

irishxpat said:


> Doha Aluminium & Glass LLC
> Shed # 4, Al Zahra Road, New Industrial Area, Ajman
> Landmark : Near Emirates Car Cleaning Station
> P.O.Box : 17334, Ajman
> Tel : 06 - 7439533


thanks, do you know whether they'd fit too or should i get someone else?


----------

